# AF/INTERNAL - ovary pain



## Lisa 1 (Feb 6, 2004)

Hi i'm hoping someone can help me.
I have had a really bad pain near my left ovary for 5 days,i have a history of cysts on the right ovary,which was removed 4 years ago.Gp was worse than useless just told me to take asprin and see how it goes.I hope someone can help put my mind at rest.Love Lisa 1


----------



## AussieMeg (Sep 5, 2004)

Hi there Lisa

I am not a nurse but what stage of the cycle are you at. If you are a few days short of ovulation maybe it is just an awkwardly placed follicle.

Megan


----------



## Lisa 1 (Feb 6, 2004)

Hi aussie,i'm on day 10 and i have been told that i don't ovulate?Can you still have follies and not ovulate or am i just having a blonde moment again.lisa 1


----------



## AussieMeg (Sep 5, 2004)

Hi Lisa

Yes you certainly can have follicles without ovulating, It depends on why you don't ovulate. There are lots of reasons why you might not ovulate. Maybe the follicles grow and don't get large enough or they grow large enough but don't produce any eggs, sometimes follicles just don't aspire and sometimes yout e2 and LH don't occur at the right times with each other...so in the end yes you could just have a dodgy follicle there. But I wouldn't leave it for the pain to be so bad it makes you feel sick.

Hope it helps
Megan


----------



## Lisa 1 (Feb 6, 2004)

Hi again megan,to late i've been off my food for two days,apparently i don't have enough of one hormone and the follicles collapse? thanks for the help hun.
love lisa 1


----------

